# Hobbies?



## Northerner (Feb 6, 2009)

Anyone got any interesting hobbies? Mine are all pretty mundane, I suppose. Most people will know that I like running. For me, it's not just the feeling of well-being I get from the exercise, it's the observation of life going on around me as I run. I particularly enjoyed it when I lived in Sheffield, as I could run for hours amidst the wonderful scenery of the Peak District - one of my favourites was to run from Moscar Edge, down to Baslow Edge, through Chatsworth Park and into Bakewell - where I'd reward myself with a few pints and a Bakewell Pudding!

Oops! Perhaps this should have gone in the 'Exercise' section!


----------



## Copepod (Feb 6, 2009)

And Northerner writes poetry...


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 6, 2009)

probably my main hobby is football, I play for a local team and I'm an Arsenal supporter


----------



## Anthony Neve (Feb 6, 2009)

hmmm well being a mechanical engineer didnt happen by chance, im very much into tinkering with anything and everything that does something.
Im into my cars (typical lad thing i guess)- not a boy racer or anything, i just enjoy working on my car (a 1985 ford capri!) Oh and weight training, I do like that. I must confess I enjoy a friday night in the pubs/ bars but im not sure that can be considered a hobby!


----------



## AndySmith (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm into acting and going to the theatre.  Just before I was diagnosed I obviously had the symptom of being thirsty all the time.  At the time, I had no idea this was a sign of diabetes.  All I remember worrying about was the fact that I wouldn't be able to get through a performance without getting a hideously dry mouth or needing the loo!  I work as a drama lecturer, so it was really difficult for me to avoid performing for very long.


----------



## JohnForster (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi all

My leisure internets are Metal Detecting (over 30 years), Archaeology (Limited now, my knees can't stand it) Philately (especially First Day Covers) and (amongst others) enjoying being a Freemason (its fun - honest)

Keep chatting

JOHN


----------



## Northerner (Feb 7, 2009)

JohnForster said:


> Hi all
> 
> My leisure internets are Metal Detecting (over 30 years), Archaeology (Limited now, my knees can't stand it) Philately (especially First Day Covers) and (amongst others) enjoying being a Freemason (its fun - honest)
> 
> ...



I used to enjoy philately - I was given an album by a friend of my dad's when I was little, and loved all the German stamps from the inter-war years when there was rampant inflation. The highest value stamp I have is an 800 billion mark stamp! Although, Zimbabwe could probably top that these days. I also used to collect coins, back in the day when it was possible to find something interesting in your change i.e. pre-decimal. Once the decimal stuff came in and you couldn't find anything older than 1948, it lost its appeal.


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Feb 7, 2009)

My hobbies when I have time are reading, the internet, writing poetry, tai chi when I have space and letter writing. Being the only girl in s house full of fellas I'm not allowed to watch TV because they all like watching  bloody sport!


----------



## vince13 (Feb 7, 2009)

We went on holiday to Belgium a few years back and one of the trips there was to Ypres.  When I got home I looked up my grandfather's details on the War Graves Commission as I'd known he'd died out there in WW1 but no real details and family tales were sketchy.  

This coincided with my grand-daughter being born and, as we now live in Somerset and I was born in Kent, I thought I'd try a bit of family history research so I could put it all together for her and she'd know where her family came from.  It's been fascinating and much less hard work than it used to be because so much is now online - no going round dusty churches or archives etc - it's so easy now.  

I've found out that many of the family stories just weren't true - but I haven't found any real skeletons in the cupboard - my lot seem to all have been good old agricultural workers - no hidden children because of the local squire etc.  It's been fun but I've also cried about children being put into the Workhouse because their parents couldn't look after them.  Good Old Days eh ?


----------



## Gasman1975 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi, 

My majority of my hobbies are not particually energetic. I enjoy walking my dog (border collie x springer spaniel) who doesn't seem to believe she is 13 years old, reading fiction and biographies, going to the cinema, and building model railways. I find that I always build better tho with a can of lager in my hand!!!


----------



## Einstein (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi all,

Well, acting as a chaufer to my partner and her dogs to and from dog shows around the country, and now actually attempting showing my Pointer puppy, who when in the ring with his brother can be even more of a challenge.

Then there is the renovation of my 185 year old cottage, what a way to kiss goodbye to money that you will never see again! But then preparing the place for Bruces (see above, and I hope my hearing dog disignate!) arrival has been a challenge, clearing 8 tonnes of trees from the back garden, having first cut them down, then erecting the fence, laying the lawn (still to happen), building the gates and a new door from the lounge to the dining room and getting his bedroom ready.... er what else is there, oh, yes, I love cooking, not the best, but then I haven't killed anyone with it yet - well I might have, but they haven't said.

Used to love music, alas no more, watching TV isn't the same now, love photography, although my partner is the professional, especially her family portrait and animal work.

Think that will do!


----------



## WorzelGummidge (Feb 7, 2009)

I love cooking, especially adapting other people's recipes to suit what I like. 

I like going to the cinema (anything but romcoms or action) but it's really expensive so I don't go very often. The last thing I saw was Seven Pounds and it was fantastic.

It's not really a hobby but I love spending time with animals, whether it's my companions or the animals we have at uni. There's a pig called Honey who always comes when I call her because she knows I'll sneak her some polos, Rolo the goat who comes over for a scratch but Galahad the llama dislikes me a lot. I love reading books about the philosophy of compassion towards animals or animal cognition. 

I love to read in general, especially anything to do with science - except physics, which beyond a basic level goes wayyyyy over my head as I'm really not maths inclined. I find biology fascinating.


----------



## Copepod (Feb 8, 2009)

*cineman tickets for preview films*

Just an idea to help with seeing cinema films for free - www.seefilmfirst.com Films are usually shown at 1830 on Monday or Tuesday, or Sunday morning. I've seen 4 for free in the past 12 months (some ones I wouldn't have paid to see, but actually enjoyed), and paid to see another 3 or so, usually with various film buddies, as my partner isn't too interested, although he's come to a couple. Also won a couple of cinema tickets through an environmental competition, so that helped, too.


----------



## Freddie99 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi all,

Well my hobbies. When I'm on holiday from school I love to get out onto the hills and go for a good run. Makes me feel so good. Secondly I've recently got back into small bore rifle shooting for a local team. Reading is a strong favourite. History is a passion of mine and any time soon I might start delving into a long and complicated family history which should be good fun. Listening to music is a favourite, currently favouring the AC/DC quite heavily.

Tom H


----------



## Corrine (Feb 8, 2009)

I like running too although havent been for over a week because of the weather!  That gym membership is even starting to look appealing.....I read (Christopher Brookmyre is a favourite), I love cooking and I love travel.  Am going to see a friend in Houston, Texas in April.  Oh and I am currently obsessed with American Death Row - in terms of the injustice (racial, financial, geographical, possible innonence)........


----------



## JohnForster (Feb 8, 2009)

I know what you mean about the post 1948 coins.  I collect the coins I dig up with the Detector.  The oldest to date is a Roman coin of 80BC.  Only problem is that it is a fake, but an incredibly old fake.

JOHN


----------



## nicky_too (Feb 9, 2009)

Hobbies are always a joy to talk or read about, especially since everyone gets all enthusiastic and all hobbies are usually very different.

I took up photography about 3 years ago, so I go on regular trips with my camera. A great way to get out and about.

My greates passion is Aston Martin though. I'm a member of the Aston Martin Owners Club (eventhough I don't own one... ) and they organise a lot of fun things throughout the year.

I also like reading, watching films, listening to music or making my own (play German flute and trying to play bass) and I also write poetry, sometimes, in English (I'm actually Dutch, so most people find my choice of language a bit strange).

There's so much more I like: cross stitching, cooking (sometimes), playing computer games or platform games (GBA or GameCube). Anyway, there's plenty to keep me busy.


----------



## MCH (Feb 10, 2009)

*Hobbies*

My hobbies are, among other things, dancing especially Scottish Country and Ballroom Dancing - though not at the same time - and running a Brownie Pack (along wiith 2 friends). I also enjoy going to the gym and attend my local church on a regular basis.


----------



## Caroline (Feb 11, 2009)

Does anyone here to Morris dancing? My cousin does and looks a right fairy ann too!


----------



## Einstein (Feb 11, 2009)

Don't think you're supposed to say that about family Caroline! Might be true, but...

Here in the southwest we have our fair share of Morris Dancers, me, never, there are jokes as to why not, but I'd be banned from here for life!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 11, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Don't think you're supposed to say that about family Caroline! Might be true, but...
> 
> Here in the southwest we have our fair share of Morris Dancers, me, never, there are jokes as to why not, but I'd be banned from here for life!



My favourite 'take' on Morris dancing is the divine cartoon series 'The Cloggies' by the inimitable Bill Tidy, in which folk dancing is a form of contact sport akin to martial arts - 'Double Leg Arkwright' springs to mind!


----------



## mikep1979 (Feb 11, 2009)

my major hobbies are football, running, rugby and squash. i also like to do the weights and to do kendo and mixed martial arts with a close friend of mine. more obscure is my hobbies of collecting records and also djing at parties etc. other i have had include building radio controlled cars to race (both using models and also got into using full sized cars too). so i have a few to start you off on here lol


----------



## Ikklemo (Feb 11, 2009)

My hobbies seem to be on the quite side compared to some I've seen on here.

I enjoy reading, jigsaw puzzles (my current puzzle seems to be a never ending work in progress).  I also enjoy watching TV - am an avid fan (and have been since it first started) of Doctor Who.  I quite like knitting, but am very slow at it and finally, I get great enjoyment from my cats.

​


----------



## Viki (Feb 11, 2009)

i would definately have to say my pets are my major hobby - we have 5 cats and 2 dogs. A very busy household!

Other than that i enjoy singing and horseriding - both of which i can no longer afford to continue having proper lessons in, damn credit crunch!

But my main hobby would be sitting on the sofa with a large glass of wine! and thats my favourite


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Feb 13, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Don't think you're supposed to say that about family Caroline! Might be true, but...
> 
> Here in the southwest we have our fair share of Morris Dancers, me, never, there are jokes as to why not, but I'd be banned from here for life!



We have more than our fair share of odd balls and weirdos, and my neices tell me I'm the original eccentric auntie. Even my auntie says her own son is a right fairy ann in is moris dancing gear...


----------



## Copepod (Feb 13, 2009)

That's one of my hobbies, too - being an eccentric aunt to 2 lovely nieces. They tell me they like playing "cool games" - anything from their own "Ghost Game Number 3" (no other grown ups have ever played!) to geocaching and orienteering, along with swimming, cycling, running etc, finding hedgehog poo, reading about penguins, looking at & drawing mole fur and shells in a natural history museum, drawing imaginary islands, making models, musical shows etc. All great fun for all 3 of us - plus the added bonus of winding up my sister / their mother, while their dad / my brother in law takes it all in his stride, as he thinks it's normal!


----------



## muddlethru (Feb 12, 2010)

My interests are reading, watching grandsons playing rugby and the six nations on tv just now. Photography which is a bit hit and miss.  I've just started carpet bowls in the village hall and think I'll join the club.  I did take up tapestry and am proud of my first effort a Scottish castle with hills and lochs as the background. It took four years to complete. I've started the second one two years ago. It's The Monarch of the Glen and he  lives half done in the conservatory on a stand.   When I told my daughter who does cross stitch I'd finished the castle tapestry and how long it had taken me she burst out laughing and said, that was nothing as she started a piece ten years ago and still hadn't completed it and didn't think she would. I asked her why and she said that everytime she started work on it some disaster fell on her household. On enquiring what the subject of her cross stitch was, she said " The Titanic"


----------



## Icey (Feb 12, 2010)

Ooo, I like this subject cos I get to show off my website and my lovely orange beast 

www.lovemutley.co.uk (Haven't updated for a while, but it's not really progressed much unfortunately.

So my hobbies are classic & retro minis/cars/bikes, cooking, animals (2 cats & 1 Tortoise), growing chillies, and trying to garden


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 12, 2010)

My newest one is ballroom and latin dancing (I'm hoping to compete later this year ). I wouldn't classify acting and writing as 'hobbies', because at one time they were actually my profession, but they're definitely an interest! I play the guitar, and I'm into photography, cinema, and loads of other stuff that seems to escape me whenever anyone asks!


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 12, 2010)

Icey said:


> Ooo, I like this subject cos I get to show off my website and my lovely orange beast
> 
> www.lovemutley.co.uk (Haven't updated for a while, but it's not really progressed much unfortunately.
> 
> So my hobbies are classic & retro minis/cars/bikes, cooking, animals (2 cats & 1 Tortoise), growing chillies, and trying to garden



one word

Jealous!

First car was a mini, sold it for cash said to wife if we ever have a drive and the spare cash(!) I could get a mini, so we have the drive now, but I can't see there being any spare cash till lottery balls come in or maybe in 20 years


----------



## Steff (Feb 12, 2010)

oooooh i just missed this thread when it was originally started in 09, but my interests/hobbies are  reading autobiographies, swimming, darts, and collecting lilliputt lane ornaments.


----------



## Old Holborn (Feb 13, 2010)

Caroline Wilson said:


> they all like watching bloody sport!


 
Blood sports, now that's not nice


----------



## Old Holborn (Feb 13, 2010)

History AD47 - 1918 - Reading, watching and visiting when I used to drive. Genealogy, got a family branch back to c1640. Little bit of gardening, propagating mostly. Bit of Photography. The net. Fighting with the cats, somehow the always seem to win, my hands are scratched to b*****y. Cats named Bibo Bagins and Ziggy Stardust II.


----------



## ypauly (Feb 13, 2010)

crown green bowles, anybody else do it?

I did have a go at the family tree a few years back, gave up after a few days so if you have any tips old holborn please do share.


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 13, 2010)

History for me too, mostly social history throughout the ages, the rise, development and fall of societies, and the role of the individual in them fascinates me. Crochet, lace making and other handicrafts as the fancy takes me, I'm getting into painting again too. Music, listening and singing, I couldn't live without my music.


----------



## Old Holborn (Feb 13, 2010)

ypauly said:


> I did have a go at the family tree a few years back, gave up after a few days so if you have any tips old holborn please do share.


 

My biggest tip is always always always verify what family members tell you, with other family members but better still with official documents if possible. I have blown many facts in my family, the most supprising was my mother being a year YOUNGER than she believed all her life. She never had a need to show her birth certificate.


----------

